# Free Webinar this Sunday for Food Gardeners



## Tomo999 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey there.
Just wanted tp post that there's a free webinar on food gardening coming up this Sunday.
I'll be going over the five biggest mistakes food gardeners make and how to avoid them. I also go into what I consider the "3 Golden Rules" for food growing success. Its free and informative (I hope) and I'll be interacting live with questions on setting up effective food gardens.
You can do a free registration to save a seat for the webinar here:
http://growfoodwell.com/5bigmistakes

Cheers
Tom Bartels


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Will there be a way to watch/read later? I'm going to the family property that day.


----------

